# Embassy to reschedule U.S. passport and Consular Report of Birth appointments through January 31, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Location:* Philippines



*Event:* To ensure the health and safety of our clients and our staff, the U.S. Embassy in Manila is canceling all non-emergency appointments for U.S. passports and Consular Reports of Birth Abroad through January 31, 2022. All appointments will be rescheduled. 



The current surge in COVID-19 cases has impacted our operations, and as a result we are working with significantly reduced staffing levels and can only accommodate applicants with urgent travel needs in the next two weeks. 



*Actions to take:*



-If you are traveling within the next two weeks, please email us at [email protected] and we will schedule you for an appointment at the Embassy. Please write “Emergency Passport” in the subject line of your email and include a copy of your itinerary. We may request that you provide proof of your urgent travel plans. 



-Comply with measures to prevent the spread of COVID-19, including your Local Government Unit's (LGU) instructions, travel restrictions, and health measures.  If you are unable to attend your appointment due to LGU restrictions, please cancel your appointment or request to be rescheduled by emailing [email protected].  There is no penalty for canceling an appointment in these circumstances, and you will be able to reschedule at a later date.  



-Do not come to the Embassy or Consular Agency if you feel sick or are experiencing any COVID-19 symptoms.  Instead, please cancel your appointment and reschedule for a later date.  

-Monitor the Embassy’s COVID-19 information page for updates.

*___

Assistance:*


U.S. Embassy Manila: +63 (2) 5301-2000; [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Specific Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts
Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I just scheduled an appointment for March 28th, to renew my daughter's passport. I hope things calm down by then.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I just scheduled an appointment for March 28th, to renew my daughter's passport. I hope things calm down by then.


The renewals are pretty easy and no longer require local drafted bank checks, I renewed my passport through Air21 the branch located at the US Embassy, I live in Laguna, they picked up my passport and when done they delivered it back to me for 200 pesos they give tracking data. Passport renewal

But then again it appears that you just might have to make that appointment for child passport.


----------

